# What Kind of Piranha is this



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

What kind of piranha is this I was told its a Gold piranha if its not then what kind is it???


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

brandti


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Agree


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks like a brandtii to me. Check the pinned topics.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

definatlly not a gold spilo


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

mint brandti niiice


----------

